# Didn't know where...



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

To put this thread, so I put it here. 

After a long and tiresome night, my cichlid website is finally up. Feel free to join up!

Click on the link in my sig to check it out!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL Good luck with that.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

What is that supposed to mean?

I don't like your sarcasum, please, take it elsewhere.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, that came out wrong.
It won't take off because I once did a similar thing with cichlids and it wasn't very sucsessful. Free forum sites don't usually bring many members. (Maybe you can change that lol)

By the way sarcasum is spelt sarcasm.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

This one wasn't free... lol...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well then, let's sign up. Where do I sign?
Also, if you need any cichlid info give me a shout.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

There is a link in my siggy, just click register on the home page. 

Thanks, I need all the help I can get... I know I am not a Cichlid genius... yet!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey! There's no section for Central American cichlids, they're my favourites as well.

Good luck with the site, are you going to have a profile section?
In my opinion, scrap the white-water/black-water, that will only confuse members. Also I find it helps to have examples of the fish in the sub forums.
e.g:

*CENTRAL AMERICANS*
convicts, firemouths, jack demseys...etc

*SOUTH AMERICANS*
oscars, severums, red terrors...etc

That'll get the posts rolling.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, Laura! After reading your posts on this site, I _had_ to check out any site that you were in charge of! I like the look of it, and I'm sure with you being in charge of things, it will be a great success.

Great job on the site! I wish you the best on it!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know anything about computers, so I don't know how hard this is, or if you already have one, but for lazy people like me a "New Posts" button is a handy thing to have. That way I don't have to waste those valuable seconds (like I have anything better to do, right? :lol: ) searching through the forums for the orange icons. Just a suggestion. 

EDIT: Found the button! Nevermind! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Also, just a FYI this would go in the "advertise your website here" topic in this section.

But great site! I may join if I get convicts.


----------

